# Unhappy and Lonely



## acm678 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been married for 12 years (this is my second) and though sometimes its ok, most of the time I feel lonely and trapped. We generally try and work out our issues but we never seem to see eye to eye on much at all. Most of our major issues seem to just get swept under the rug. For me I have two major issues. The first is that I feel that she does not contribute substantly to the marriage. Most financial and important decisions are made and carried out by me. She just agrees or disagrees. The second is that she has a 20 yo daughter from a previous relationship that I feel takes precedent over our relationship. I feel at this point that I continue to live unhappliy or move on.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

acm678 said:


> I have been married for 12 years (this is my second) and though sometimes its ok, most of the time I feel lonely and trapped. We generally try and work out our issues but we never seem to see eye to eye on much at all. Most of our major issues seem to just get swept under the rug. For me I have two major issues. The first is that I feel that she does not contribute substantly to the marriage. Most financial and important decisions are made and carried out by me. She just agrees or disagrees. The second is that she has a 20 yo daughter from a previous relationship that I feel takes precedent over our relationship. I feel at this point that I continue to live unhappliy or move on.


Do you still love your wife or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acm678 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

Seems like you never talked to her about this. Did you?
If not, you should sit down and speak openly. Open your heart and tell her everything but in some nice and polite way. I believe that everything can be resolved if we are honest and speak. 
If you are ment to be together it will work. If not, you will move on and try to find your happiness. The worst thing is to decide to live together just like that and neevr be happy.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

mariem1967 said:


> Seems like you never talked to her about this. Did you?
> If not, you should sit down and speak openly. Open your heart and tell her everything but in some nice and polite way. I believe that everything can be resolved if we are honest and speak.
> If you are ment to be together it will work. If not, you will move on and try to find your happiness. The worst thing is to decide to live together just like that and neevr be happy.


Yes and no.
You're meant to be together and you want to find a way to make the marriage work. You are not looking around for other women. You want to grow old with her so you need her support and loving response. Without her participation, you can't find true happiness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acm678 (Dec 27, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Yes and no.
> You're meant to be together and you want to find a way to make the marriage work. You are not looking around for other women. You want to grow old with her so you need her support and loving response. Without her participation, you can't find true happiness.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you are right. I have talked to her about my feelings and she seems to acknowledge but nothing changes. I am not looking for another relationship but I don't want to lose myself in this one.


----------

